# Dragon Origami



## dalex100

Had free time at school waiting for my next class. (Yes, I followed a tutorial )


----------



## DannyLewis

So this is what they do in college now? haha cool stuff


----------



## LightMatters

Amazing!  How big is it?  Good photos, too!


----------



## esselle

I think it's neat that the origami dragon has a shadow. :mrgreen: impressive!


----------



## beanerbeta

Wow, im more impressed with the lighting than the origami lol. Did you use a flash?


----------



## dalex100

esselle said:


> I think it's neat that the origami dragon has a shadow. :mrgreen: impressive!


Thank you thank you


----------



## dalex100

beanerbeta said:


> Wow, im more impressed with the lighting than the origami lol. Did you use a flash?



Haha really? Nah i didn't use a flash. I used a desk lamp xD


----------



## Josh66

Is this a single piece of paper?  Pretty impressive, IMO.


----------



## dalex100

O|||||||O said:


> Is this a single piece of paper?  Pretty impressive, IMO.



Yup yup! It's a single piece of paper! If you want to know how to do it, here is the tutorial  
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87513368/Dragon_origami.pdf


----------



## TCampbell

That's impressive.  My origami skills pretty much stalled after "paper airplane" (yes... that kind).   

If you get Netflix, there's a documentary called "Between the Folds" -- AMAZING origami.


----------



## cgipson1

These are cool... but they appear to be underexposed and lacking in contrast. Bringing up up the exposure, and increasing contrast has the effect of making the "dragon" stand out from the background a lot more, makes it much more dramatic.

what do you think?


----------



## dalex100

cgipson1 said:


> These are cool... but they appear to be underexposed and lacking in contrast. Bringing up up the exposure, and increasing contrast has the effect of making the "dragon" stand out from the background a lot more, makes it much more dramatic.
> 
> what do you think?


Yeah! But you know, my goal wasn't to get the perfect exposure xD I just wanted to share my origami  Thanks for the advice haha


----------

